# UGH!! It's so frusterating!!!



## gimme_2kids (Oct 13, 2006)

It is so hard to find good costumes for my husband. He is 6'2 and wears a XXXL. He's a very large man and he's only been able to resort to the ol' monks robe and reeper robe. We did try to do a cowboy one year, but since he is too big for any of the cool props, chaps, dusters, ect.. we just did a flannel shirt, jeans, and boots. big whoop.

His monk costume was GREAT in the standard size, but when you go plus size in the SAME COSTUME, they switch to the chinsy silky fabric they make every other costume out of and it COST MORE!!! GAWD! If they are going to cheap out on the damn thing, at least they could do is charge the same for it as the others!

Anyway, I do not know how to sew, and do now know anyone who does, otherwise, I would have something made for him. Homemade costumes are the best anyway, but we are totally out of ideas and resources for him. 

He loves Halloween like I do, but costume hunting/creating has become a chore for him and he has started to get so frusterated, he's to the point of not wanting to dress up at all for the yearly bash! 

He doesnt' know what he wants to do this year yet, but I would like to go as a pirate couple or something..or just get him the shirt so he ould even try the vampire thing with the same pirate shirt...

Am I the only one with this problem? If anyone has any ideas, or advice (other than to lose weight...we're already working on it) it would be much appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

That does suck. 
My ex-roommate is 6'9 and 400 lbs. and we used to have fun trying to come up with things for him to be for Halloween. We normally tried to focus on make up and effects for costumes that he could use normal clothes for. He was a zombie several years, using old torn up clothes rolled in dirt and a good make up job. Also, Woochie makes all those special effect things that would be good. 
One year we were going to paint him green, find a brown vest, make some ears, and call him Shrek - but he vetoed the green paint. 
Hope this gives you some inspiration. Sorry I'm no help with the pirate idea.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

you could dress him as oogie boogie or the clown with a tear away face from nightmare before christmas. or a ghost.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Take some time to look through a thrift stores...might come up with something.
Might be able to dye or color or even add to clothes of his he no longer wears and make something out of it.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Another idea.....and it is simple....wear an old suit that is slightly too small and stuff a pillow in the back and be a Quasaimoto type person?
Not sure what kinda costume he would be against or for...


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Try looking in the yellow pages for a seamstress.
I found a couple of people willing to do costumes.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

Mr L is also that size so we tend to stick with costumes where he can wear his regular clothes and the mask is the costume focus. He did Leatherface for two years but the problem here is that we’re in Florida. It’s likely to be 80 degrees on Halloween night and any mask gets really hot when we’re outside in the garage haunt all night. Last year, online I found this apron of flesh that I wanted for myself. At the Halloween Express store we found a Leatherface apron of flesh so we kind of matched last year and he could wear regular clothes under it. Then we did gory face make up. We’ll be doing the same this year since I really love my apron of flesh....it’s creepy.

It seems you have a party so I guess an oversize mask wouldn’t be comfortable to wear all night. Some of the oversized masks are great and it doesn’t matter what clothes you have on because the mask is such an attention getter. Sorry, I haven’t been much help but you are not the only one out there, I can sympathize with your frustration. I’ll give it more thought and if I can come up with any ideas I’ll post them.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I second the idea of scouring thrift store racks. Don't just look in the men's section...check out the women's selections as well. A pirate outfit can be done with full trousers, flouncy shirt and a vest. I'm sure you could find a pair of ladies 3X elastic waisted pants in a loud stripe of bold color between now and Halloween. The length won't matter since they'd be tucked into tall boots.

Search the ladies coat section for a long coat. Remember to check out the linings of thrift store jackets as well. Coats often have shiny or patterned fabric which can be removed or turned inside-out.

Another suggestion would be to go as a voodoo 'Con'ja' couple. He could have an old suit accessorized with amulets and charms made with feathers, gris gris bags, and bleached chicken bones...or a top hat with a bleached chicken bone hat band. Add a little zombie makeup and make it a Voodoo queen and her zombie companion.

Start now and I'm sure you'll have a great costume by H'day!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, and I know you said you don't sew. but is is REEEEALY easy to make a lace jabot (the flouncy lacy thing down the front of a pirate/vampire) shirt.

View attachment 523



You could just create your lace jabot on an existing shirt or build it separately and attach to any shirt. When making a jabot, start from the bottom and work your way to the top. Hot glue saves any sewing. Any good fabric/ craft store will have the lace. The one in this pic looks like simple fabric. I'll bet a bed skirt would do the trick as well.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry for so many posts on the same thread- but I can't stop thinking about this one! What about a crazed chef? That would just involve a blood soaked chef's jacket. (Restaurant supply places have all sizes) and a chef's hat. He would carry a large knife and you could accompany him with your head sticking through a large catering platter and go as 'the first course!'

Or a murderous barber a la Sweeny Todd? He could carry a barber pole with a severed head on top.

OK...I promise to stop now.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I like the oggy-boggy and the tear away face clown. Oooo...and sweeny todd!!!


----------



## gimme_2kids (Oct 13, 2006)

*wow!*

Thanks to everyone that posted.
I really like some of the ideas. The crazy chef idea is definitly something to think about.

I loved the shrek idea, but my Hubby Vetoed it. 

Thanks Boo Who for the link for the jabot how-to. I think it is easy enough for my Hubby to take a whack at it himself. He actually tailored my corset I bought last year that didn't hang right. He can't actually sew a shirt, but a simple jabot onto a shirt would work!

I just got a job at the Good Will a few weeks ago. I am a cashier, so a lot of things I dont get to see until its walking out the door, but I will have to keep an eye out. 

I see regular clothes in his size, and mine too, but what to DO with those things.. well, that's where I get stumped. I dont have that much creativity, thats why I rely on you fine folks


----------



## AuntBite (Sep 18, 2006)

Ditto me in the costume frustraction catagory. Wal-marts here usually carries overalls that comfortably fit my manly size haunters. Great for scarecrows.

It's not just about size either. IMO home made costumes are mo better! However I don't sew. Hot glue and velcro have been my salvation. My husband(a big guy too) and I went as Naughty Red Riding Hood and the big bad Warewolf one year. My costume was made almost entirely of remodeled thrift store stuff. All I bought for my husband was some fake hair for a hairy chest(glued to a brown tee) worn under a ripped long sleeve shirt, some pointy wolf ears. Also a studded collar and leash for me to lead him around on. Initally he wasn't too keen on the leash and collar bit but when all the ladies at the party started complimenting my "accesory", wanting to take him for a walk, he became a real good sport.LOL I'd be happy to share more of how to make this couples costume if you are intested.

If you are still wanting to do the pirate thing, the jabot thing is easy to do. I made one out of lace. I bought some cheap wide lace trim and working from the bottom up folded it in a zig-zag fashion back and forth on itself, hot gluing it on the way. Then just safety pinned it at the collar of a white, wide collared, long sleve shirt. You can also glue the lace to the cuffs of the sleves.

Lucky you to work at Good Will. If you don't want to use lace, look at the curtins for sale at your store. Lots of them, paticularly the kitchen kind, have a ruffle along the bottom and up one side. Just cut the ruffle off and glue it as explained above. 

I read somewhere that someone used a bathrobe from a thrift store as the base for creating a long pirate coat. I haven't done this but can see it as a real possibility.

The trick to this thrift store stuff is deconstruction. Don't look at the whole but rather look at the parts it's made from. i.e. the above mentioned kitchen curtin. It might have a sweet flowery pattern that isn't very piraty but the plain ruffle will is what you need. Good Will here always has tons of vests w/loud patterns on them. But if you turn them inside out, they are usually a solid black or brown. Now you have a vampire or cowboy vest.


----------



## Boo_Dacious (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi there, gimme2!

Was just thinking.. there's a website that gave me an idea for a pirate costume!

http://www.steppinoutcostumes.com/catalog/html/popular_favorites.html

These are large (upto XXXL size ) costumes. I was thinking...for the pirate.. buy a couple of really cheap striped shirts. I know your hubby is larger so why not use a big ole tshirt and use just the sleeves on the lower portion of the tshirt sleeves. Use the rest of the striped shirt material as a belt and head band. A pair of old beat up pants.. rip them up more and you are golden! 

Since you are not a seamstress, try using hemming tape found at the yardage stores. Just place the pices together and iron them solid!

The post regarding looking at the articles of clothing at the Good WIll or flea markets as "pieces" as opposed to one whole article of clothing is great! You might be able to use just the sleeves of something.. or the collar of another. It's amazing what you can do!

Just a couple ideas for you!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

The undead can be any size. Tear up some clothes and put on some make-up! I also like mad butchers. A white apron caked in blood. Pale face make-up with dark circles under the eyes.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I've been toying with the idea of wearing one of the ghillie suits that's used for hunting and blending in with trees and shrubs around the house waiting for the unsuspecting ToTs. I have seen them in the larger sizes XXX-4X online. I only see up to XXL on eBay but I didn't look to closely.

Ghillie suit

This would also make a great swamp thing or sea monster.

Good Luck!


----------



## hallow_girl69 (Jul 9, 2007)

Find a ladies shirt at a thrift store that has frilly front on it then maybe ask neighbors if they know someone who could sew it onto a shirt he may already have. Just a thought. Maybe find a good pirate hat. If you cannot find stuff that fits, focus on the props like hat, sword, belts, boots etc etc. Good luck to you!


----------



## hallow_girl69 (Jul 9, 2007)

I forgot to add, I second that Oogie Boogie would be a great outfit for him!!


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Oogie Boogie would be a great idea, or a zombie.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

what about this place they have big and tall mens costumes.

http://www.costumehub.com/Plussize-costumes?gclid=CKDTivmmvo0CFRaJgQodZmwCIw

hth!


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey gimme_2kids, 
I realize that being a newbie I am about a year too late to answer your your question,,,LOL but have you tried looking at a place online called Renstore.com? They have sizes that you may find something for hubby...I am a plus size person and I have looked there for ideas. 
hope it helps!!


----------



## lynrapp (Oct 12, 2005)

Great ideas, everyone! How about a mummy? Just buy some old white or grey sheets at a thrift store and tear them into mummy strips and wrap your man! Our party theme last year was The Wizard of Oz - I was the lion! It was the most comfortable costume I have ever worn! I found a yellowish brown sweat suit at a thrift store, added a tail and face paint. And I even scared all the kids with that tame costume!

Happy hunting!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Could get a pair of coveralls and a flannel shirt with a hockey mask and knife blade.

Throw in some work boots & it makes for an easy Jason Vorhees from Friday The 13th!

I also like the mad butcher idea as well.


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

go basic
black suit and tie, shades hat= john bilushi on blues brothers he was a big dude

or if no shrek due to paint he could buy a shrek mask
or a HULK mask green long sleave w/ torn lumber jack shirt and torn pants , maybr green leggings, and but those cool HULK hands

I like the mad bloody buthcer as well

Or a white suit he could be the king pin, an other big comic book guy


----------

